# Kiwi Revolt 2015



## HG 400 (Nov 2, 2015)

This thread is for everybody dissatisfied with Null's leadership. Null is a bad leader and a wrong leader and needs to be shown that there is a huge number of us who will no longer put up with his bad leadership. Simply sign your name to this petition to let Null know that you are his enemy and will not rest until he steps down as Boss of Kiwi Farms. I promise I won't betray your confidence to Null I would never do such a thing.


----------



## YI 457 (Nov 2, 2015)

It begins.


----------



## LikeicareKF (Nov 2, 2015)

#IStandWithNull


----------



## Ariel (Nov 2, 2015)

I won't be cockblocked by null any longer!


----------



## millais (Nov 2, 2015)

"Let a hundred flowers bloom and a hundred schools of thought contend."


----------



## LikeicareKF (Nov 2, 2015)

Ariel said:


> I won't be cockblocked by null any longer!


cockblocked? im the closest person on this site to you


----------



## Null (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## LikeicareKF (Nov 2, 2015)

Null said:


>


as a victorian i find songs about fire to be offensive, please apologise and remove the offending content


----------



## Fallensaint (Nov 2, 2015)

Who gets to be siteadmin after the fall?


----------



## Ariel (Nov 2, 2015)

LikeicareKF said:


> as a victorian i find songs about fire to be offensive, please apologise and remove the offending content


Yes, this has triggered my PTSD


----------



## LikeicareKF (Nov 2, 2015)

Ariel said:


> Yes, this has triggered my PTSD


i lost 7 family members and 23 pet kangaroos in those fires please give me sympathy


----------



## CatParty (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## Ariel (Nov 2, 2015)

LikeicareKF said:


> i lost 7 family members and 23 pet kangaroos in those fires please give me sympathy


Lol what kind of a feral are you? nobody has a pet kangaroo


----------



## HG 400 (Nov 2, 2015)

Ariel said:


> Lol what kind of a feral are you? nobody has a pet kangaroo



3 households on my block had pet kangaroos when I was a kid....


----------



## Tony Fuckin Abbott (Nov 2, 2015)

Ariel said:


> Lol what kind of a feral are you? nobody has a pet kangaroo


Then you're no real Australian.


----------



## Fallensaint (Nov 2, 2015)

LikeicareKF said:


> i lost 7 family members and 23 pet kangaroos in those fires please give me sympathy





Ariel said:


> Lol what kind of a feral are you? nobody has a pet kangaroo



This is why Australia is made fun of.


----------



## LikeicareKF (Nov 2, 2015)

Ariel said:


> Lol what kind of a feral are you? nobody has a pet kangaroo


, clearly you're not from australia or else you would know that all australians have pet kangaroos


----------



## Ariel (Nov 2, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> 3 households on my block had pet kangaroos when I was a kid....


So everybody in Broken Hill owned a Skippy?


----------



## HG 400 (Nov 2, 2015)

LikeicareKF said:


> , clearly you're not from australia or else you would know that all australians have pet kangaroos



She is a wetback spic from dagoe-land.


----------



## HG 400 (Nov 2, 2015)

Ariel said:


> So everybody in Broken Hill owned a Skippy?



WOW STOP 20-YEARS-AGO-DOXING ME


----------



## Ariel (Nov 2, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> She is a wetback spic from dagoe-land.


At least I know who Justin Bieber is.


----------



## LikeicareKF (Nov 2, 2015)

dont disrespect me


----------



## RV 229 (Nov 2, 2015)

If Dynastia's going to be our Lenin, he needs to pick a Stalin to fuck things up after he dies.


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 2, 2015)

I will tell nol about this and then you will be sorry.


----------



## Fallensaint (Nov 2, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> I will tell nol about this and then you will be sorry.



You will be first against the wall in the glorious people's revolution.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Nov 2, 2015)

Null has never wronged me in any way and is a good forum admin, but I'm a backstabbing cunt. 

Bring out the guillotine!!!!!


----------



## exball (Nov 2, 2015)

Doc Cassidy said:


> Null has never wronged me in any way and is a good forum admin, but I'm a backstabbing cunt.
> 
> Bring out the guillotine!!!!!


Fucking Night Lords.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Nov 2, 2015)

The traitor @Dynastia is attempting to influence the weak-minded peasants to rise up against the divinely ordained ruler @Null. Loyal Kiwis, we must eliminate this threat to order! Join me! Do not listen to the lies of the rabble! Hail Null! Hail the Farms!


----------



## Chicken Dippers (Nov 2, 2015)

null killed both my parents, and blamed it on the goldfish

Godspeed, Kiwis


----------



## Tony Fuckin Abbott (Nov 2, 2015)

DrJonesHat said:


> The traitor @Dynastia is attempting to influence the weak-minded peasants to rise up against the divinely ordained ruler @Null. Loyal Kiwis, we must eliminate this threat to order! Join me! Do not listen to the lies of the rabble! Hail Null! Hail the Farms!


Fuck you and your Null apologists, may you rot in hell when the mighty Glaive returns for the revolution.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Nov 2, 2015)

Another enemy of the natural order of things! I'm making a list. It is not for me to question why our glorious leader tolerates such disloyalty, but eventually, his patience will end. On that day, you and all the disloyal scum in the land will meet with richly deserved justice!


----------



## Sigyn (Nov 2, 2015)

And what of the Kiwimanati? What of those bold free masons who, through it all, reject the heavenly ordinances of Null AND the baser influences of @Dynastia?


----------



## Tony Fuckin Abbott (Nov 2, 2015)

The Kiwimanati will push through the infidel , the Null believers will be shunned and those of the one true god shall be rewarded with a hopeless life on the internet


----------



## TheProdigalStunna (Nov 2, 2015)

I hope Null gets raped and murdered in prison.


----------



## Zeorus (Nov 2, 2015)

Cyan said:


> If Dynastia's going to be our Lenin, he needs to pick a Stalin to fuck things up after he dies.



@cat


----------



## Tranhuviya (Nov 2, 2015)

Why not just force Null to wear a sign that reads as follows:

"I am an autistic fuck boy who paid 200 USD for anime vore. Please degrade me and threaten to sic bitcoin bikers from the middle east on me. "


----------



## KingGeedorah (Nov 2, 2015)

What happens to Kiwi if Null dies from a coke zero overdose?

Edit: those word filters tho


----------



## Quijibo69 (Nov 2, 2015)

Null sounds like something made under Nabisco foods.


----------



## Aquinas (Nov 2, 2015)

I'm gay, whats this?


----------



## AnimuGinger (Nov 2, 2015)

When does it descent into the Kiwi Civil War?


----------



## Trickie (Nov 2, 2015)

Can I be that sort of nice person who takes over, who everyone thinks would do a better job leading, but instead turns out to be a total Nazi that's worse at handling things than Null ever was once I get an ounce of power?


----------



## DrJonesHat (Nov 2, 2015)

Trickie said:


> Can I be that sort of nice person who takes over, who everyone thinks would do a better job leading, but instead turns out to be a total Nazi that's worse at handling things than Null ever was once I get an ounce of power?


Hey! That was my shtick! I would start out with the best of intentions, gradually go mad with power, and end up banning literally everyone.


----------



## xXRonPaul_42020Xx (Nov 2, 2015)

#JUSTICEFORGLAIVE


----------



## MrTroll (Nov 2, 2015)

KingGeedorah said:


> What happens to Kiwi if Null dies from a BIG, BLACK DICK overdose?
> 
> Edit: those word filters tho



don't worry, you build up a tolerance to that after awhile, like heroin.


----------



## Zvantastika (Nov 2, 2015)

Vive la révolution


----------



## cumrobbery (Nov 2, 2015)

our revolution will restore the former glory of kiwifar


----------



## Bluebird (Nov 2, 2015)

REVOLUEATION NOW


----------



## DrChristianTroy (Nov 2, 2015)

Well this seems like a bunch of silliness.


----------



## Ification (Nov 2, 2015)

I say we make everyone the admin of this site. That way there's no inequality.


----------



## Witlich (Nov 2, 2015)

I'm new, so I'm neutral on this.


----------



## Ruin (Nov 2, 2015)

Null touched me in a bad place.

pls ban.


----------



## JU 199 (Nov 2, 2015)

NULL?

MORE LIKE...



Spoiler: true and honest....



DULL!


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Nov 2, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> This thread is for everybody dissatisfied with Null's leadership. Null is a bad leader and a wrong leader and needs to be shown that there is a huge number of us who will no longer put up with his bad leadership. Simply sign your name to this petition to let Null know that you are his enemy and will not rest until he steps down as Boss of Kiwi Farms. I promise I won't betray your confidence to Null I would never do such a thing.





DrJonesHat said:


> The traitor @Dynastia is attempting to influence the weak-minded peasants to rise up against the divinely ordained ruler @Null. Loyal Kiwis, we must eliminate this threat to order! Join me! Do not listen to the lies of the rabble! Hail Null! Hail the Farms!


Well, as long as we're setting up factions....
Are you tired of having to choose sides in a petty turf war between total strangers? Do you feel generally ambivalent about forum drama? Are you just unable to give a fuck when asked to weigh in about anything that doesn't directly affect you?
Then reject both sides, fellow Kiwis! Join us under the banner of the Indifference Inquisition! We don't really stand for anything and we're in the dark about almost everything, but we'll go along with whatever or something, I dunno.
Sign up today! Or don't! It's all the same to us.
The Indifference Inquisition: Because you just don't fucking care.


----------



## HG 400 (Nov 2, 2015)

Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. said:


> Well, as long as we're setting up factions....
> Are you tired of having to choose sides in a petty turf war between total strangers? Do you feel generally ambivalent about forum drama? Are you just unable to give a fuck when asked to weigh in about anything that doesn't directly affect you?
> Then reject both sides, fellow Kiwis! Join us under the banner of the Indifference Inquisition! We don't really stand for anything and we're in the dark about almost everything, but we'll go along with whatever or something, I dunno.
> Sign up today! Or don't! It's all the same to us.
> The Indifference Inquisition: Because you just don't fucking care.



Good luck recruiting suicide bombers with that attitude, you cucks.


----------



## Ariel (Nov 2, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> Good luck recruiting suicide bombers with that attitude, you cucks.


Yeah, nobody will 9/11!


----------



## exball (Nov 2, 2015)

Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. said:


> Well, as long as we're setting up factions....
> Are you tired of having to choose sides in a petty turf war between total strangers? Do you feel generally ambivalent about forum drama? Are you just unable to give a fuck when asked to weigh in about anything that doesn't directly affect you?
> Then reject both sides, fellow Kiwis! Join us under the banner of the Indifference Inquisition! We don't really stand for anything and we're in the dark about almost everything, but we'll go along with whatever or something, I dunno.
> Sign up today! Or don't! It's all the same to us.
> The Indifference Inquisition: Because you just don't fucking care.


Uh-oh, the agnostics are starting another crusade of "meh".


----------



## Sammy (Nov 2, 2015)

Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. said:


> Well, as long as we're setting up factions....
> Are you tired of having to choose sides in a petty turf war between total strangers? Do you feel generally ambivalent about forum drama? Are you just unable to give a fuck when asked to weigh in about anything that doesn't directly affect you?
> Then reject both sides, fellow Kiwis! Join us under the banner of the Indifference Inquisition! We don't really stand for anything and we're in the dark about almost everything, but we'll go along with whatever or something, I dunno.
> Sign up today! Or don't! It's all the same to us.
> The Indifference Inquisition: Because you just don't fucking care.





Dynastia said:


> Good luck recruiting suicide bombers with that attitude, you cucks.


Shows what you know Dynastia, I'm totally down for that. Gimme a cherry bomb, some twine, and a match, and I will totally seek my reward of 72 vermin virgins in the name of Indifference.


----------



## Ahffline (Nov 2, 2015)

So it's come to this, "die Nacht der kurzen Göffel," the Night of the Short Sporks.


----------



## HG 400 (Nov 2, 2015)

I want to nail 'Stop being a dick' on a fucking cathedral door.


----------



## Arkangel (Nov 2, 2015)

Satan said:


> i hope null gets raped and murdered in prison
> 
> by dacheffen


I hope Null learns to love, marries a nice woman, has kids and grows old. For him, it would be a fate worse than death


----------



## Tempest (Nov 2, 2015)

#analchest #uprsng #analchy #bn nul #mccafe #faciestmod #nulcrmnal


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 2, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> I want to nail 'Stop being a dick' on a fucking cathedral door.



That's nice but you need 94 more things if you're going to nail it to a cathedral door.


----------



## Ariel (Nov 2, 2015)

What about katsukitty?


----------



## exball (Nov 2, 2015)

Ariel said:


> What about katsukitty?


Already has AIDS.


----------



## Ariel (Nov 2, 2015)

exball said:


> Already has AIDS.


How did he get it? You can't get AIDS without exchanging bodily fluids.


----------



## exball (Nov 2, 2015)

Ariel said:


> How did he get it? You can't get AIDS without exchanging bodily fluids.


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Nov 2, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> Good luck recruiting suicide bombers with that attitude, you cucks.


We might. I dunno. If we feel like it?


----------



## Ariel (Nov 3, 2015)

exball said:


>


Is he a gay?


----------



## Tookie (Nov 3, 2015)

nol did 10/30 inside job


----------



## Coster (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## exball (Nov 3, 2015)

If Mr. Moon wishes to prevent the Kiwi uprising of 2015 he must give in to our demands.


Make @TrippinKahlua admin.
Make @paintingatree admin
Force @Connor Bible to finish Redesigning Eva
Give @Dynastia shell access
Admit Christine Weston Chandler is a true and honest woman
Admit @Cowlick is his personal hero and #1 best friend
Replace all ratings with nice meme
Bring back the what-if subforum
Ban Male
Admit Katsu is secretly straight
Promote LikeICareKF supervisor of lolcow.
You have 24 hours to fulfill our demands or we will continue to shit our pants and do nothing.


----------



## Trickie (Nov 3, 2015)

For every hour that Null stays in power, I will pour a 2 liter bottle of Cοke Zerο down the drain, starting now.

The clock is ticking, Null. The ball is in your court.

Edit: I see we have a new word filter... Very well. You win this round, Null...
_*—or do you? *_It seems I've found a way around your precious filter! Viva La Revolución!


----------



## Ariel (Nov 3, 2015)

I demand that @LikeicareKF become a green.


----------



## Coster (Nov 3, 2015)

exball said:


> Replace all ratings with nice meme


and fix the fuCKING SOUND


----------



## Another Fellow (Nov 3, 2015)

exball said:


> If Mr. Moon wishes to prevent the Kiwi uprising of 2015 he must give in to our demands.
> 
> 
> Make @TrippinKahlua admin.
> ...



I would like to add something: if Null is unsuccessful in crushing the revolution, he must cede control of the forums to a new ruling party comprised of his personal heroes &/or best friends.
#StopNull2k15
#JusticeForCowlick
#BringBackNiceMeme2k15


----------



## LikeicareKF (Nov 3, 2015)

Ariel said:


> I demand that @LikeicareKF become a green.


fuck the Greens, i dont even vote


----------



## Ariel (Nov 3, 2015)

LikeicareKF said:


> fuck the Greens, i dont even vote


ewww i didn't mean those greens. What kind of a person do you think I am?!


----------



## RP 520 (Nov 3, 2015)

Ariel said:


> ewww i didn't mean those greens. What kind of a person do you think I am?!



Someone that bathes regularly and eats their vegetables I hope.


----------



## LikeicareKF (Nov 3, 2015)

Ariel said:


> ewww i didn't mean those greens. What kind of a person do you think I am?!


lol i know what you meant


----------



## Ariel (Nov 3, 2015)

LikeicareKF said:


> lol i know what you meant


 its not a joke ya fuckin spastic


----------



## LikeicareKF (Nov 3, 2015)

Ariel said:


> its not a joke ya fuckin spastic


if you pm me a pic of your shoulders ill get null to admin me


----------



## Ariel (Nov 3, 2015)

LikeicareKF said:


> if you pm me a pic of your shoulders ill get null to admin me


no, just become admin. Hack the mainframe


----------



## LikeicareKF (Nov 3, 2015)

Ariel said:


> no, just become admin. Hack the mainframe


----------



## CatParty (Nov 3, 2015)

LikeicareKF said:


> View attachment 56987




compress the forums and email pls.


----------



## ATM (Nov 3, 2015)

LikeicareKF said:


> View attachment 56987


run that Defaggler on it pls to get rid of all the gays.


----------



## LikeicareKF (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## HG 400 (Nov 3, 2015)

LikeicareKF said:


> View attachment 56993



Why are there no vore tools?


----------



## exball (Nov 3, 2015)

LikeicareKF said:


> View attachment 56993


Where is the ban everyone button? Pls respond.


----------



## LikeicareKF (Nov 3, 2015)

exball said:


> Where is the ban everyone button? Pls respond.


There is none, there is a 'ban everyone except for the shitposters im secretly in love with' button


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 3, 2015)

LikeicareKF said:


> There is none, there is a 'ban everyone except for the shitposters im secretly in love with' button



You're acting like there's something wrong with this.


----------



## LikeicareKF (Nov 3, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> You're acting like there's something wrong with this.


Of course not, its in my favour tbh


----------



## Red_Rager (Nov 3, 2015)

Send everything to /dev/null


----------



## YumonStudios (Nov 18, 2015)

What if Null was a Lolcow?


----------



## Zeorus (Nov 18, 2015)

YumonStudios said:


> What if Null was a Lolcow?



You mean he's not?


----------



## autism420 (Nov 18, 2015)

LikeicareKF said:


> View attachment 56993


>using defraggler


----------



## LikeicareKF (Nov 18, 2015)

autism420 said:


> >using defraggler


Lol thats just on my computer, i only use SSD's so i dont even defrag anymore


----------



## HG 400 (Dec 6, 2015)

I hate null.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Dec 6, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> I hate null.



I heard he fucked an abbo tranny while in Australia


----------



## Zeorus (Dec 6, 2015)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> I heard he fucked an abbo tranny while in Australia



It's part of the tourist experience.


----------



## HG 400 (Dec 6, 2015)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> I heard he fucked an abbo tranny while in Australia



And he never called me back.


----------



## HG 400 (Dec 6, 2015)

Death to Alan Pardew he's literally worse than feminists at this point.


----------



## JU 199 (Dec 6, 2015)

Lets crucify null.


----------



## Count groudon (Dec 6, 2015)

Send Null to Isis.


----------



## Sanshain (Dec 6, 2015)

Count groudon said:


> Send Null to Isis.



What kind of inhuman sadist are you?! Isis has done nothing to deserve such a fate.


----------



## Mr. 0 (Dec 6, 2015)

You know who else wants Null dead?


----------



## Tokitae (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## VLAD (Dec 7, 2015)

I heard that null likes to hug effeminate Filipino men and kiss them on the lips and sometimes they touch wieners.


----------

